# NT-Userverwaltung



## z (12. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
ich programmiere eine Datenbankanwendung, bei der die Datenbank auf einem Server liegt.
An dem Datenbankserver kann man sich mittels NT-Userverwaltung anmelden und erhält somit Zugriff auf die Datenbank.
Gibt es unter Java die Möglichkeit, die Daten auszulesen?


----------



## abollm (22. Okt 2004)

z hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> An dem Datenbankserver kann man sich mittels NT-Userverwaltung anmelden und erhält somit Zugriff auf die Datenbank.
> Gibt es unter Java die Möglichkeit, die Daten auszulesen?



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine rein Java-basierende Lösung für das von dir beschriebene Problem (Java wurde als plattformübergreifende Programmiersprache auch nicht für derartige Fälle konzipiert).
Du kannst vermutlich nur den aktuell am BS angemeldeten Anwender erfragen, z.B. so:

```
String user = System.getProperty("user.name");
   System.out.println("User: "+user);
```

Darüberhinausgehende Aktionen wirst du vermutlich nur über den Aufruf eines geeigneten externen Programms durchführen können, wie z.B. so (hier wird der Notepad-Editor aufgerufen):

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start notepad.exe");
```

Alternativ geht in einem solchen Fall natürlich auch immer JNI.


----------



## foobar (22. Okt 2004)

Das kannst du mit Jaas lösen:
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Sicherheit/14.html
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/security/jgss/tutorials/LoginSample.html
http://javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/show.php3?nodeid=11&id=314
http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/12/coffee/coffee.html


----------

